# Maine question



## anne1125 (Jun 17, 2007)

We are thinking of driving to Maine, maybe next summer or 2009.  Have never been there.

We like beaches, and would like to see Acadia National Park.  We need a 2 bedroom and hopefully something nice.  We can trade through II or RCI but prefer RCI because we can book farther ahead.

What would you recommend?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## nerodog (Jun 17, 2007)

*maine*

We really loved the Samoset resort which is about 1.5 to 2  hours from Acadia...( I am not sure but I think its more than 1 hour away!) its a good location and Freeport is only 1 hour south... have not been to Acadia.. but loved Rockport and Rockland area...there is a golf course and the bay views, a fine restaurant and gym area...it would be a central location for you... check out the jewel of maine web site for further info.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 17, 2007)

Samoset not an easy summer trade.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 17, 2007)

*yes, its a tough exchange*

Yup, its tough... when I got my 2 stays.. it was at least 1 and 1/2 years out.. there are not alot of 2 BR... a 1BR might be easier to get ( even in the summer but you are looking at 2009) .. its worth an ongoing search... good luck.. if no timesharing and you have your heart set on Maine, Bed and breakfasts are always nice to stay in...


----------



## Detailor (Jun 17, 2007)

If you'll consider using an II exchange try to get into Harbor Ridge in Southwest Harbor.  Probably an easier late Spring trade than during the summer but the location is terrific.  Southwest Harbor is a village on Mount Desert Island which is also home to most of Acadia National Park.  There are parts of MDI that aren't part of Acadia but just as worthy of visiting.  I can't imagine a better location from which to visit the park as you'd need several days to investigate it.

Dick Taylor


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you for your replies.  Looks like we'll try for something in 2009 near Acadia.

Anne
'


----------



## Greg G (Jun 17, 2007)

While not right in Acadia National Park,  Acadia Village Resort in Ellsworth is only about 15 miles away from the Park (Hulls Cove Visitors Center) and is a good "base of operations" for visiting the park.
Acadia National Park is an amazing place.

Greg


----------



## tonyg (Jun 17, 2007)

Both Acadaia Village and Harbor Ridge are great resorts close to Acadia National Park. Summer is a bit tough to trade in, but put in a request for either with II. Harbor Ridge has 40 units and Acadia Village has 39 (more if you count lock-offs seperately. I have many stays at both, so if you have any questions feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## grest (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree with the other posters.  However, if you're looking for fabulous beaches, Southern Maine would be better, anywhere from Biddeford on down...there are resorts in Wells and Ogunquit, I believe.  I would head for the Acadia area, but make a stop on the way up or on the way home for beach time.  Enjoy!
Connie


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been following this thread with interest, as DH and I want to
visit Acadia next year as well.  Do you think May is too early to
go?  I don't mind cool weather, but would hope for not a lot of rain.
Any thoughts on May weather in Maine?
Also, thoughts on which is the better location..Harbor Ridge or
Acadia Village?  (I'll be trading thru II)
Thanks!
Deb


----------



## Detailor (Jun 18, 2007)

Deb from NC said:


> I've been following this thread with interest, as DH and I want to
> visit Acadia next year as well.  Do you think May is too early to
> go?  I don't mind cool weather, but would hope for not a lot of rain.
> Any thoughts on May weather in Maine?
> ...



Deb,
I don't think that May is too early, but I'm from Maine originally and lived in the Acadia area for the last three years that we were in Maine.  Any forecast for rain or no rain would be pretty iffy.  We've seen beautiful spring weather in past Mays.  Weather.com says that the average high temp in May for Bar Harbor is 65 and the average rainfall is 4 1/2 inches (right about the median rainfall).  I'd suggest later in the month as opposed to early May for more stable weather.
Of the two locations - Acadia Village in Ellsworth or Harbor Ridge in Southwest Harbor - I think that Harbor Ridge is by far the better location.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 18, 2007)

Spring weather can be very unpredictable. It can be fantastic or real nasty. Try for the last 2 weeks of May or first 2 weeks in June. After that schools out and it can be a hard trade.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 18, 2007)

This seems to be a good time again to provide links to my panoramas, from Harbor Ridge, from Bar Harbor & from Cadillac Mtn

from Harbor Ridge:
http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/49389593/original

from Bar Harbor:
http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/49389594

from Cadillac Mtn:
http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/65773446/large

the red barn:
http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/65773445


SBtS


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks all...I've never been to Maine and can't wait to go!
Deb


----------



## tonyg (Jun 18, 2007)

I would take either Harbor Ridge or Acadia Villge. Harbor Ridge is in a quieter area with a small view of the harbor. Acadia Village is in town and has not much of a view, but it is closer to supermarkets and other stores. Phases 2 and 3 have AC and phase one has a huge jacuzzi. Both are close enough to the park loop road but Acadia Village is closer to route 1 should you want to venture further east down the Maine coast. May can be iffy. We've had cool weather, lots of rain, and dry and sunny- you never know which. This year the end of May into the first of June was very nice weather-wise.


----------



## shmoore (Jun 18, 2007)

We were at Samoset May 18-25. 2007. :whoopie: We had great weather. It was slightly cool, but delightful. I booked a one bedroom about 9 months out. My sister got another one bedroom in a last call exchange. The coast was not crowded at this time. We would be delighted to go again in May. We prefer to go off season. One treat for us was that we got to enjoy spring twice. We had it here in Tennessee in March and April and then got spring again in Maine in May. We only needed a sweatshirt or light jacket.

Enjoy- we sure did.


----------



## Janette (Jun 19, 2007)

We are in Cape Elizabeth at the moment babysitting while our children are in Paris. We love timesharing(own 8 wks) and are from SC. We absolutely love Maine and not just because our little ones are here. We have traveled up and down the coast and prefer to stay in B&Bs in that we really wanted to visit the entire coast and didn't want to stay in one place for an entire week. This state is absolutely beautiful all seasons of the year. We hope your exchange comes through. We'll be back in October in a timeshare in Vermont for the foliage. We'll also spend some time here and some time at the kid's summer home in Rangeley Maine.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 19, 2007)

*maine in spring*

I have been to the  Rockland area twice in early May before Moms day.. one year it was great weather, mild , cool but sunny... the other year it was rainy and damp. had a spring nor'easter... jacket weather.. foggy, etc.. can be beautiful nevertheless- no crowds...very pleasant overall !!


----------



## RFW (Jun 19, 2007)

We have been going to Maine every year for about the past 8 or 9 years. Although we recently bought at Harbor Ridge, prior to that we rented or traded, via II. We stayed 2 times at Acadia Village. It was fine, though not a great location, scenery wise. It is located in Ellsworth, basically about 1/4mile off the highway. Makes shopping for groceries and going to the movies easy, but the about a zero for scenary. The accomodations are quite comfortable, however. It is a relatively short drive to Bar Harbor and to Southwest Harbor (the quiet side) and Acadia. Harbor Ridge is in a much better location, but the actual units are really not much different quality wise. The 5star II rating is more about the location than the units. We have always gone in July, except one year when we got an II trade to Harbor Ridge in the 2nd week of June. As stated by another post, Spring weather can be unpredicatable. We had some days when it was in the 50's and rainy, other days when it was in the mid 60's and sunny, though breezy. Although the park is open, and most other attractions, we did find that some of the restaurants outside of Bar Harbor did not open until the 3rd week of June. And you need to be more hardy than  I am to go kayaking in the spring. It is quite chilly on the water. 

If you are looking for beaches, you are better off further south, as stated earlier. The ocean waters are very chilly in Acadia, even in the summer. Only the hardy dare go in. The attraction in Acadia are hiking, biking and beauty, not swimming.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 19, 2007)

From experience, there simply is NO WAY to predict what weather you would get in May.

This year, the early week of May was nice, the next week was RAIN,  and the next week was nice.

I commented that those who took that middle week would be SOOOOOO disappointed knowing that had they taken the previous week, or the following week---they would have had MUCH better weather!!!

It's just so hard to predict----but please----come to our State and see for yourself!

Pat


----------



## tonyg (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Pat, fix your profile, it says you are from "Maone".  One of these trips, we have to meet- hopefully in good weather.


----------



## grest (Jun 20, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> From experience, there simply is NO WAY to predict what weather you would get in May.
> 
> This year, the early week of May was nice, the next week was RAIN,  and the next week was nice.
> 
> ...



Hi Pat!
This time of year I really miss my home state!  
Connie


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 20, 2007)

grest said:


> Hi Pat!
> This time of year I really miss my home state!
> Connie



Connie,

Yeah---we're finally getting into the portion of the year that can't be beat!!!  We may suffer through 7 months worth of weather, but for five months, things are grrrreat!!

Where are you from---I'm from the Bangor area (Central/Eastern for those not from Maine).

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 20, 2007)

tonyg said:


> Hey Pat, fix your profile, it says you are from "Maone".  One of these trips, we have to meet- hopefully in good weather.



Tony,

Thanks---I'm from 'Maine' now---not 'Maone'.

AND, yes---we should consider gettting together on your way through on one of your trips this way!!

Pat


----------



## grest (Jun 21, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Connie,
> 
> Yeah---we're finally getting into the portion of the year that can't be beat!!!  We may suffer through 7 months worth of weather, but for five months, things are grrrreat!!
> 
> ...



Lewiston...moved to FL about 3 years ago, but Mainer born and bred for over 50 years...we exchanged emails a few times when I was still there fighting those winters... Peter wanted warmer weather, so here we are.
Connie


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 21, 2007)

grest said:


> Lewiston...moved to FL about 3 years ago, but Mainer born and bred for over 50 years...we exchanged emails a few times when I was still there fighting those winters... Peter wanted warmer weather, so here we are.
> Connie



Connie,
Well, I'm sure Peter got his warmer weather in the winter---makes me want to move somewhere when it is COLD here in Maine.

BUT, I'm guessing you also have some "warmer weather" there this time of year also!!!

Is it 80's, 90's, or more where you are ??

Pat


----------



## tonyg (Jun 22, 2007)

Not to mention the minimal winter sunlight the can lead to cabin fever.


----------



## grest (Jun 22, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Connie,
> Well, I'm sure Peter got his warmer weather in the winter---makes me want to move somewhere when it is COLD here in Maine.
> 
> BUT, I'm guessing you also have some "warmer weather" there this time of year also!!!
> ...



90's or more!


----------



## london (Oct 20, 2007)

*Maine Spring Samoset Resort*

We visited Maine in late April of 2006, on an RCI trade to Samoset Resort. The resort is Gold Crown, with a large hotel and conference complex. The golf course is highly rated. Timeshare units are in 3 buildings, a short walk from the main hotel. Most units are 1 bedroom.

We used a Spring Gulf Coast Florida resort to trade into Samoset.

The Rockport, Camden area has much to see and do. A day trip to Acadia National Park worked well, with a lunch in Bar Harbour.

The weather was cooler (middle 50's), but we had rain only 2 days out of 7.

Samoset is a great base for Maine coast touring. We also took a day trip to LL Bean in Freeport.


----------

